
OpenLaw Tutorial: Blockchain-Enabled, Legally Enforceable Smart Contracts - kcole16
https://beta.kauri.io/article/3a4016d6e3bd4c1fbba839244f1802e8
======
mimixco
Solidity is anything but "solid." It has way too many security holes to be
used for anything of value. Several researchers have documented these problems
and the OP alludes to them by saying you must be "familiar" with Solidity
development. I'd say, if you're dealing with law or money, you better be a lot
more than familiar! The truth is, these platforms (Ethereum and EOS) aren't as
secure as the traditional transactional tools that predate them. You don't see
stories in the media that millions were stolen by hacking banks or ATMs, do
you?

